# Advice Please (Time off work)



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi   I am after some advice and what better place to get it than here. This site kept me sane through my first treatment. I am waiting my 2nd treatment at IVF Wales and needing some advice on what to tell my work.
On my first treatment I told my manager what was going on and with the policy you are allowed one 5 day paid period for treatment, which was really useful. I then took holidays.
This time I won't be entitled to anything and want to keep the treatment low key so I am looking for a good excuse I can use as sickness (I have a clear record and looking to take 3 weeks off during EC and ET and the dreaded 2WW   we make it that far) 
Has anyone got a sick note from the doctors? and for how long? and what did he or she put on it?
Thank you for any advice
NM2B x


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I havn't started my treatment yet but hopefully I will be soon  . I think you can get a sick note off your gp and they tend to put down gyne problems. I suppose it would depend on your gp.

Hopefully some of the ladies who have been/are going through treatment will be along with some advise. I'll be watching with interest as I don't know what to do re work.

Daisy xx


----------



## Swans72 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi newmum I had a sick paper from my GP who just put gynae procedure on there and she signed me off for the entire 2 weeks. I only asked for a week as I was going to take the other week as hols but my doc was insistent that it all be sick leave.

Good luck with your next treatment x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for the advice what did you actually say when you returned to work, my boss will ask what gynae problems? perhaps I will just say linked to me TTC?? what did you do for your scan appointments pre EC? guess the same thing  

Swans72 great news having TJ on board I remember you from my first cycle

Daisydot any idea when you are starting treatment?


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi

Sorry saw ur post and had to reply, ur boss shud not ask you what problems you had and if they do say sorry but its personal, at the end of the day u have a sicknote they shud not be prying into it more

Good luck for ur treatment

Poppy


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi

Interesting to see how people are planning to manage the time.  It didn't occur to me to ask for a sick note.  I have been saving my leave all year to cover the time, and was planning to only take a week off following ET.  I figured times I had all the odd days for scans etc, it might not be so easy to take two weeks off on top of it all.

Mmmmm you are all making me think now x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya mum,

I am a teacher and as I can't arrange my hols around my treatment I have always tried to arrange my treatment around my hols. However, as u can imagine that has been nightmare as most things never happen when u want them to, waiting lists, delayed a/f etc.  I can self certificate for a week but our school insurance company won't cover ivf because it is classed the same as 'cosmetic surgery' can u believe it and u can't claim for the same illness more than once in an academic year.  So my gp has always given me a sick certificate without even questioning (i dont even see him now i do it over the phone) and has put down a range or reasons  including vague gynae, stress and a viral infection. Legally your boss should not ask for any more information once a sick note is provided.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my GP always put a vague note 'gynae procedure under anaesthetic and recovery' and gave me EC to OTD- which it loosely it!

Good luck


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice and good luck to you all


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Same here my GP has offered to sign be off for as long as i like.  She suggested, from ec - 2 weeks after the end of my 2ww!   .  Taht is a total of 6 weeks!!  Bless her she is lovely.  I have not really had any time off sick due to fertility treatment i normally work loads of over time the month before and then take them back while having treatment, (toil).  THis works excellently for me. xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I've always had a sick note anything from 4-7 wks depending on the result.the gps are normally very good.my gp wrote physical debility (I think that's what it was) so very vague and noone asked anything although I think they knew I was having tx as I never kept it a secret but once a gp has given u a note there is nothing they can do about it.good luck.hope u get your sick note and be sure to rest xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi jule I see u have a balanced translocation, like me. Also that u did not find out till after having quite a bit of treatment, also like me! I found and still find it hard knowing I had so much treatment with little hope of it working, did u find this hard to get over? X x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi coweyes yes at the time I found it hard knowing we had so much tx and little hope of it working-i remember thinking what a waste of time.but once our bloods were done and we had the diagnosis as much as I was upset janet evans and lyndon (who was there at the time)gave us hope that we could still have children its just our tx would need to be in london which at the time was really daunting.
I'm on my phone at the mo so sorry can't see your signature,where r u having your tx.
We got referred to guys and as much as I was nervous it wouldn't work and it was so far to travel it really was worth everything and we were luckky to get our 2 babies.
Have they done the probes on you and your partner yet?
If u get referred to guys there is a guys thread and loads of people on there having pgd which is nice cause u can speak to them too.ill put the pc on later and have a look at your history and catch up properly. (Sorry for gatecrashing this topic)


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok cool. Sorry I started the gatecrashing! X x 

Jule would be great to talk, feel as if I really am giving up hope. X x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Do u live local?don't give up hope we thought of other options many times but it is nice to hear how many positive stories there are with people who have chromosome problems.I can meet u or chat on pm's or I'm on ********


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

O bless u

It's more that I don't want to be doing this forever. I want to get on with my life. It's had such a hold over us for all our married life ( about 5 years). My dh will only give it one maybe 2 more goes. Just tired of it all really. Having babies appears to be something that happens to other women, not trying to sound negative.

Did u get funding? 

Ooooops doing t again, so sorry let's pm each other so we r not taking over. X


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Coweyes and Jule

Your welcome to 'gatecrash' without this topic you wouldn't have known about your common issues I am so glad you found out and are able to support and advice each other. Thankyou for your advice about time off work.

Thats the wonderful thing about this site

take care

x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

With regards to time off work last cycle I was working 3 day wk so Cud squeeze it in this time I work 50 hour wk with 3 kids under 4 and school runs etc just praying I can fit in morning ones so I can just come work bit later as with ec I was bk at work the next day last time so mayb this time too . This time my boss knows all about my ivf as she's fab and only 2 yrs older than me and struggled to conceive before taking clomid so can sort off sympathise . But ur boss should ask and its ur choice what u say . Gd luck with tx x


----------

